# Arizona Mesquiete Sunset



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

My wife and I took a long walk someplace we have not yet taken. And I must say the animal life was very active. I thought to myself this would make a great game spot if it wasn't in city limits. And everything was well within range. My mouth was watering and my ghost hybrid OTT was screaming and about to burn a hole in my pocket. Other than that its was a magical walk 


























Lots of Rabbit








And someJavelina
These pigs were each about 45lbs and as big as my boxer dog Ace.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

That looks very familiar. Oh Yeah, i live in AZ also! 
Where are you, if you don't mind me askin ?
Thnx for the pics, Mike


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tucson


----------

